# New Bandit Walleye Deep Generators for 2020



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Just wondered what you all thought of these. It's interested to see Bandit make a move like this as Yo-Zuri has done it previously and proven not to be very successful.

Also it's a big change from their "standard colors" although the colors they released in 2018 were a step in that direction. Just curious as to what you all thought.


----------



## wlleye hunter (Jul 6, 2014)

I like any thing purple this year until walleye tell us no!


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

I agree anything purple or orange or green, etc. I could go on but I would run out of space to write. What I'm trying to say is the color really doesn't matter the last couple of years when fishing the big lake! Maybe a time will come when we get back to fishing walleye instead of dropping a line over the side and getting your limit in an hour or two.


----------



## wlleye hunter (Jul 6, 2014)

Eyes on te ice said:


> I agree anything purple or orange or green, etc. I could go on but I would run out of space to write. What I'm trying to say is the color really doesn't matter the last couple of years when fishing the big lake! Maybe a time will come when we get back to fishing walleye instead of dropping a line over the side and getting your limit in an hour or two.


At my age I hope not! 40 years doing all the new and old ways have been great, but have been enjoying all this easy stuff a lot.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

So they arrived at the shop late yesterday afternoon. I am completely impressed. Even the packaging is a huge step in the right direction. However, the paint is far superior to what they have done in the past. The fleck is well done, noticeable, and the colors truly pop. HUGE improvement over the colors they've done (even the newer line from 2018). Each bait comes with a tool to grant access to the inner body and glow sticks that snap inside. 

But I agree with you guys. Purple is definitely the best color. And the great thing about the lake is the new fishermen who haven't experienced Erie get to pick "whatever color you like" and catch fish, which I feel is what makes it great. There's not many times in your life when you can go fishing and someone tells you "what looks good to you?" and you can believe they will still probably catch some fish on it.


----------

